# Crystal Red and Cherry Red shrimp questions



## boonehillbilly (May 22, 2011)

I have been researching quite a bit the past few weeks and have a few questions as I am reading conflicting answers. I am going to start 10-20 aquariums
forthe sole purpose of select breeding Cherry Reds and Crystal reds (for now). Now for the questions
1. 10 gallon vs 20 gallon? I know in the 10 the water parm. can shift faster. But s the larger tanks really needed with say 20 shrimp in a well cycled tank?
2. Lighting, flourscent vs incandecent? Is there and benifit or disadnvangate to one vs the other?
3. If you are a breeder what is your stocking ratio of males to females?
4. Substrate? I plan on using java moss and eco complete. Would they thrive in this environment? Would you recommend a different substrate?
5. How many would you keep per gallon? (well cycled tanks for at least 4 months)
6. Water changes... I have a blue 55 gallon drum that once held soy sauce, how would you clean this to remove salts? I plan to use this as my main water
reserve for water changes as I can heat and treat the entire drum to save time.

Any help would be great and this is a helpful forum btw!


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm gonna take a stab at this based on experience only.


1. 10 gallon vs 20 gallon? I know in the 10 the water parm. can shift faster. But s the larger tanks really needed with say 20 shrimp in a well cycled tank?

I don't see a problem using a 10 gal tank but you can obviously stock more in a bigger holding tank.



2. Lighting, flourscent vs incandecent? Is there and benifit or disadnvangate to one vs the other?

Flourescent seems to be the lighting of choice, I think the shrimp's colors won't look right under incandescent lighting.


3. If you are a breeder what is your stocking ratio of males to females?

Not a breeder, so no idea.

4. Substrate? I plan on using java moss and eco complete. Would they thrive in this environment? Would you recommend a different substrate?

I use the same substrate with no problems. Some breeders prefer aquasoil and the new fluval substrate due to their water softening properties. I have not used them.


5. How many would you keep per gallon? (well cycled tanks for at least 4 months)

No idea on stocking level.


6. Water changes... I have a blue 55 gallon drum that once held soy sauce, how would you clean this to remove salts? I plan to use this as my main water
reserve for water changes as I can heat and treat the entire drum to save time.

A pressure washer should be able to get rid of the leftover stuff in the container.

I hope that helps.


droiiiiid


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hi HillBilly.

1. The larger the better. Once these guys get into breeding mode, you will have lots and you will have to try to get some out to quiet the crowd.
2. Florescent is better. It has more light and it saves you some power in the long run.
3. The ratio doesn't really matter. As long as you have a male and female, they will reproduce and get it going.
4. Eco-complete would be ideal if the tank is to be planted. If you are not going planted, regular black gravel would suffice.
5. A couple hundred. 200-400 would be max for a 10 gallon.
6. It depends on how many shrimps you have and if you have plants or not. As for that drum, be sure to clean it very well, otherwise the last thing you would want is to have dead shrimp in no time.. Be cautious and perhaps test out on only one shrimp before adding all. 

Good luck!


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

boonehillbilly said:


> I have been researching quite a bit the past few weeks and have a few questions as I am reading conflicting answers. I am going to start 10-20 aquariums
> forthe sole purpose of select breeding Cherry Reds and Crystal reds (for now). Now for the questions
> 1. 10 gallon vs 20 gallon? I know in the 10 the water parm. can shift faster. But s the larger tanks really needed with say 20 shrimp in a well cycled tank?
> 
> ...


Answers in bold i hope...


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi - one additional comment based on my experience. I'd keep the crystal red shrimp in RO water w/ Aquasoil substrate. I was not able to get the CRS to breed well w/out RO. RCS should be fine in good tap water and any substrate.

-Roy


----------



## boonehillbilly (May 22, 2011)

Excellent responses!! The reason I ask about the tanks sizes is the cost, $28 for a 10g with filter vs $90 for a 20g with filter. Do the shrimp actually need any live vegetation? I was tinking of providing hiding places with scrap PVC ( I have around 500' laying around).


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

How you will select the more red ones ? Something scientific  or by eye only ?


----------



## boonehillbilly (May 22, 2011)

Daud said:


> How you will select the more red ones ? Something scientific  or by eye only ?


I do think Ill use the ol eyes for this one...


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

boonehillbilly said:


> Excellent responses!! The reason I ask about the tanks sizes is the cost, $28 for a 10g with filter vs $90 for a 20g with filter. Do the shrimp actually need any live vegetation? I was tinking of providing hiding places with scrap PVC ( I have around 500' laying around).


I'm new to shrimp. I have CRS and RCS. What I've been told is the reason for live plants, beyond hiding places is that the shrimp eat biofilm and baby shrimp esp. like to graze on Indian Almond Leaves as well as live leaves.

You could always use moss or ferns if you want easy plants. You can just tie them to your PVC hideouts. Maybe score the PVC to help the plants cling.

CRS are also sensitive to Nitrates and plants will keep water quality stable along with water changes.

My RCS are breeding well. My CRS are new but they are growing fast.


----------

